# May 2013 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator

*Congratulations to May's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, Hadoken Kitty!*

Hadoken Kitty (42 votes)


----------



## Administrator

valen1014 (24 votes)


----------



## Administrator

veggiegirl (16 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Fenghuang (16 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Sparrowhawk (14 votes)


----------



## Administrator

brenna33 (13 votes)


----------



## Administrator

logisticsguy (8 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Junglist (7 votes)


----------



## Administrator

waterdog (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Atena (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Indigo Betta (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Lyshymo (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator

norico (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Tikibirds (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Haleigh (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

jibruno (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Newbettamommy13 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

xXGalaxyXx (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

TwilightNite (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

auroraeyes (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Sivan (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

rubinthebetta (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Otterfun (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

popcorndeer (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

madmonahan (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

bettalover2000 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Shepaski (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

jessp118 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Hail0788 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

xShainax (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

lilchiwolf (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

ashleigheperry (0 votes)


----------



## MattsBettas

Congrats to HK and all who entered!


----------



## Indigo Betta

thank you to who ever voted for Indigo i'm sure it pleases him at rainbow bridge<3


----------



## registereduser

Um, when did this contest happen? I didn't even know it was fixed!


----------



## peachii

When and where did the voting occur? I thought it was still broke as of a few days ago, according to Perseusmom? (sp)

Congrats to the people who entered! Like a ninja!


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX

Wish I could actually enter these contests... :-\


----------



## Destinystar

It was fixed to my knowledge early this morning. Congrats to the winner and too all who entered, those were some awesome pictures :-D


----------



## Destinystar

XxxXnoodleXxxX said:


> Wish I could actually enter these contests... :-\



You will be able enter each month now that it is fixed, we are hoping there will be no other issues with this feature but will keep and eye on at for anymore problems.


----------



## Destinystar

peachii said:


> When and where did the voting occur? I thought it was still broke as of a few days ago, according to Perseusmom? (sp)
> 
> Congrats to the people who entered! Like a ninja!


I am not sure when and where the voting did occur we would have to ask the Admin. Yung about that. Would you like for me try and find out from him ?


----------



## registereduser

so these photos were entered months ago just before the feature broke? Glad to see it is back!!


----------



## Viva

Congrats, I thought this was broken.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Congrats, HK and all who entered! (I don't breed bettas, but if someone would post a pic of bettas in the middle of an embrace, that would certainly be a contender to win!)


----------



## Destinystar

registereduser said:


> so these photos were entered months ago just before the feature broke? Glad to see it is back!!



Yes to my understanding that would be correct, but I will find out for sure from the Admin....I am very happy its back too !


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

1.) When did these votes take place? It really threw me off to see Paarthurnax up there! xD Were these votes done over time, or just before the feature broke? Either way, everyone had such beautiful fish!! Although this was super drawn out, I think that everyone's fish being showcased in the voting section for so long was worth it. <3


Thank you to everyone who voted for Paarthurnax! He was such a beautiful fish....I'm sure this is making him blow happy bubble nests under that rainbow bridge. <3

I'm such a big wuss. I'm so happy for my boy winning that I'm actually tearing up. :')


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX

-SQUEE- Tiny Tina is entered!


----------



## Atena

So glad to see this working again... my poor little Guppy has since passed though, so glad he got four votes. <3

Congratulations to the winner!


----------



## Atena

Hadoken Kitty said:


> 1.) ...Thank you to everyone who voted for Paarthurnax! He was such a beautiful fish....I'm sure this is making him blow happy bubble nests under that rainbow bridge. <3
> 
> I'm such a big wuss. I'm so happy for my boy winning that I'm actually tearing up. :')


I understand, seeing Guppy again made me cry.


----------



## Destinystar

Hadoken Kitty said:


> 1.) When did these votes take place? It really threw me off to see Paarthurnax up there! xD Were these votes done over time, or just before the feature broke?


Hi Hadoken Kitty, I have posted this question to the Admin Yung so we can be certain when the voting took place. I will post the answer here in this thread as soon as I find out


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Perseusmom said:


> Hi Hadoken Kitty, I have posted this question to the Admin Yung so we can be certain when the voting took place. I will post the answer here in this thread as soon as I find out


Thank you! It isn't anything major...I was just curious, lol.


----------



## Karebear13

wow great pictures everybody! congrats to the winner


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Karebear13 said:


> wow great pictures everybody! congrats to the winner


Thank you


----------



## bettalover2000

Thanks for getting it fixed!!!! Thank you Mr. Nobody for voting for me. : P lol
I don't know what it is, but for some reason nobody votes for me. :/


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

bettalover2000 said:


> Thanks for getting it fixed!!!! Thank you Mr. Nobody for voting for me. : P lol
> I don't know what it is, but for some reason nobody votes for me. :/


This literally made me sad.


----------



## Alphonse

Hadoken Kitty is gorgeous


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Alphonse said:


> Hadoken Kitty is gorgeous


Thank you!


----------



## ellewar

Congratulations to all!!!!!!;-)(;~)


----------



## dramaqueen

Don't feel bad, no one votes for mine, either lol


----------



## MattsBettas

When/will there be a thread for the June results?


----------



## registereduser

MattsBettas said:


> When/will there be a thread for the June results?


I hope it isn't broken again :-?

TFK results are up.


----------



## Destinystar

I am sorry to say but yes it appears to be broken again. I will contact Admin about this issue.


----------



## CritterNut

Awesome pictures!


----------



## MattsBettas

Does anyone know if the contest is broken again or if the same picture won twice?


----------



## Asira

MattsBettas said:


> Does anyone know if the contest is broken again or if the same picture won twice?


I thought that too... Why would people want to let someone win twice? :-?


----------



## registereduser

I have lost all hope that it will ever be fixed. Either no one cares, no one knows how to fix it or no one has time to fix it.


----------



## Viva

It honestly can't be that hard to fix...I'm sure theres like a million and one guides on how to set it up if you google searched it. I can try to help if someone wants to take a shot at it. Personally I think the monthly photo contest is a great thing for members to participate in =/


----------



## Administrator

Hi everyone,

Apologies for the trouble. I'm having our team look into this now.


----------



## registereduser

OK, so we can enter and we can vote and we can see a winner but we can never see complete results listed. For all entrants that is the best part


----------



## MattsBettas

Yup. To be fair, though, running a forum can not be easy... I mean, it would be nice if it worked, but I'm sure the mods and admin are trying hard to fix it.


----------



## MattsBettas

I'm assuming it's broken again... The same winner is up and apparently I already entered in Septembers contest, which I didn't.


----------



## Lucillia

I'd assume so..:< I guess we can reuse pictures from this contest though!


----------



## JelloBetta

Congrats to all who entered! 

There are some beautiful fish in that contest, I can see each winning a ribbon or trophy in a betta show!


----------



## Atena

now I see a new photo, the little white betta. its adorable. but I don't know which contest that is from... I miss the contest, it was one of my favorite places to visit on here.


----------



## registereduser

I voted and I hope we will be able to see the full results this time.

Um, I have a feeling one of the photos was not taken by the owner of the fish, it looks like an aquabid photo. :-?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

registereduser said:


> I voted and I hope we will be able to see the full results this time.
> 
> Um, I have a feeling one of the photos was not taken by the owner of the fish, it looks like an aquabid photo. :-?


I saw this comment and am confused. Do you mean the little white betta? That WAS my photo. I took it of my fish, Snow White. I have also uploaded it on my deviant art account, as it has also been re-posted for others to view and enjoy (by me) on other facebook fish groups. I know it isn't the best picture ever taken (like a lot of AB fish pics seem to be), so I'm really confused if this is the case. xD


----------



## MattsBettas

I don't think she was referring to you... Yours was a lovely pic and great action shot but not the type of pic you would typically see on aquabid. I think RU was referring to the white male in this months contest.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

MattsBettas said:


> I don't think she was referring to you... Yours was a lovely pic and great action shot but not the type of pic you would typically see on aquabid. I think RU was referring to the white male in this months contest.


Oh...okay... *^_^* sorry for making a fool of myself.


----------



## MattsBettas

Lol don't worry, you didn't .


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Ohhhhh! I see it now!!!


----------



## registereduser

MattsBettas said:


> I don't think she was referring to you... Yours was a lovely pic and great action shot but not the type of pic you would typically see on aquabid. I think RU was referring to the white male in this months contest.


Yes, not yours Kitty! It's the forum's fault if I am right since the rules for the contest are hard to find and newer entrants don't know it should be their own photo.


----------

